# Repairing a concrete foundation corner.



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Not enough information to even guess -

Too many different materials and no pictures.

Dick


----------



## johnnyconcrete (Apr 8, 2011)

concretemasonry is right, not enough info, but I can tell you what I do in what I think are similiar situations. 

Remove any lose pieces of old concrete from the corner and brush off any dirt and dust. Get some type of concrete bond and apply it liberally to all the same areas. You're not going to put concrete back in there, but a 'concrete' product. Buy a concrete patching product (Home Depot, Lowes, etc). They sell some that are specifically made for walls. These are usually fast setting compounds and cost more than most concrete pre-mixes. While you're at the store pick up a hand float too (usually near the concrete mixes). 

Mix up your 'concrete' and, after the bond has been applied, start troweling the mix onto the wall with the float. If the mix is too wet, wait a few minutes and retry. You'll want to apply the mix in layers if your damaged areas are very deep. Usually you have to wait a little bit between layers before troweling one layer on top of another to allow the mix to firm up. This process may take a little (or alot) of trial and error on your part to get it right (it usually does for me). 

One more item. If the broken places are very deep you might consider drilling some holes into the foundation and tapping in some short pieces of rebar. You don't want the rebar sticking out past where your final trowelling of mix will be. Hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

What johhny said is applicable for a typical flat slab foundation.

If you have a poured foundation wall/stem wall, the problem can be different and a solution.

If it is slab foundation it is a coomon problem and you just need to put the pieces together and make everything bonded and an even. A latex/acrylic bonding material painted wet on the old concrete surfaces will help in the end.

Dick


----------



## johnnyconcrete (Apr 8, 2011)

What Johnny said yesterday is applicable to ANY verticle concrete wall no matter what kind of foundation it might be. It worked last month on a broken foundation corner and on another two months previous to that. And many others before.


----------

